#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Página de bloqueio esse funciona melhor que desativar o folgado!!!

## underwanderson

Bom dia unders de plantão
aqui vai uma solução para quem como eu tinha dificuldades de barrar aqueles clientes folgados que acha que nosso trabalho
com internet e mole e nao pagam internet, melhor que bloquear a net deles e eles passarem o vexame de alguem ver que ele
nao pagou a internet, *e claro que so uso com clientes com mais de 20dias* de atraso com 5 dias vou postar mais adiante.
aqui tem solução para que quando eles logare, porque eles vão logar normalmente mas não navegaram pois
esta configuração impede que ele seja redirecionado para qualque site mesmo que ele tente
fechar o navegador, e outra dependendo do tempo de cookie ele não tem nem que logar e so recebera
a tela de bloqueio.
antes crie a pagina bloqueio.html, este nome pq é o que esta definido no codigo mas pode ser mudado
mas nao se esqueça de alterar o nome no codigo tambem.
agora copie o codigo coloque no terminal do seu mikrotik
------------------------------------- copie aqui -----------------------------------------
/ ip hotspot user profile 
add name="bloqueio" address-pool=pool-dhcp session-timeout=5m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m 
shared-users=1 incoming-filter="hs-unauth" outgoing-filter="hs-unauth-to" transparent-proxy=yes \
open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=bloqueio.html advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=never
------------------------------------- até aqui -----------------------------------------
agora trasnfira a pagina copiando e colando no menu /file agora para que nao seja usado a pagina 
radvert.html pois mesmo que vc defina qual a pagina que vai usar o mikrotik sempre usa esta pagina
para evitar isso faça um backup dela e delete-a do hotspot.
pronto defina o profile para os clientes inadimplentes.
ele nunca mais navega em site algum sem que pague pelo serviço.
Ah! lembrando que o mesmo pode conseguir logar no MSN e P2p normalmente enquanto tiver valendo o session-timeout que neste
caso é de 5m mas é só diminuir e ele nao conseguirar usar estes serviços, mas nunca coloque menos que 1m pois se nao a tela pode nao aparecer e sim a tela de erro do navegador.
Duvidas estamos aqui!!! :Tee:

----------


## giovanniba

Onde insiro aqueles scripts? 

/ ip hotspot user profile 
add name="bloqueio" address-pool=pool-dhcp session-timeout=5m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m 
shared-users=1 incoming-filter="hs-unauth" outgoing-filter="hs-unauth-to" transparent-proxy=yes \
open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=bloqueio.html advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=never

Vou precisar criar minha pagina de bloqueio :Questionmark:

----------


## cesarpsa

> Onde insiro aqueles scripts? 
> 
> Onde insiro aqueles scripts? 
> 
> / ip hotspot user profile 
> add name="bloqueio" address-pool=pool-dhcp session-timeout=5m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m 
> shared-users=1 incoming-filter="hs-unauth" outgoing-filter="hs-unauth-to" transparent-proxy=yes \
> open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=bloqueio.html advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=never
> 
> ...


*Onde insiro aqueles scripts?* 
Você pode utilizar o *New Terminal*

*Vou precisar criar minha pagina de bloqueio* :Questionmark: 
Precisa sim, e deve colocar o nome bloqueio.html

----------


## giovanniba

> *Onde insiro aqueles scripts?* 
> Você pode utilizar o *New Terminal*
> 
> *Vou precisar criar minha pagina de bloqueio*
> Precisa sim, e deve colocar o nome bloqueio.html


 
Obrigado, vou tentar hoje e obtendo sucesso posto aqui o resultados!!!  :Dontknow:  :Dontknow:

----------


## cesarpsa

Beleza,
Pra quem tiver dificuldade em fazer usando os script, tenta fazer por essa foto, ela foi tirada daqui mesmo do under a um tempo atraz.

----------


## Gustavinho

Amigo quando se coloca o usuario no perfil bloqueado, é preciso excluir ele da lista de cookies e se estiver conectado da lista de HOSTS no Hotspot.

Teria alguma forma de fazer com que ele bloqueie sem ter a necessidade de fazer isto??
vlwww

----------


## Gustavinho

Aproveitando, consegui fazer funcionar a pagina de bloqueio do jeito que o amigo passou....

mais essa do Mr.RG não consegui sobre pagina de aviso

_Para quem está com mensalidade atrasada: 

/ip hotspot user profile add name="Aviso" address-pool=pool idle-timeout=5m keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=1 transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=aviso.html advertise-interval=20m advertise-timeout=15s_

Dupliquei os perfis que tenho atualmente, apenas adicionando a pagina de aviso, mais não funfo por aqui não....se alguem tiver algum sugestao por gentileza poste ae tmbm...
vlww

----------


## underwanderson

> Onde insiro aqueles scripts? 
> 
> / ip hotspot user profile 
> add name="bloqueio" address-pool=pool-dhcp session-timeout=5m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m 
> shared-users=1 incoming-filter="hs-unauth" outgoing-filter="hs-unauth-to" transparent-proxy=yes \
> open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=bloqueio.html advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=never
> 
> Vou precisar criar minha pagina de bloqueio


 
sim você vai criar uma pagina comum em html e salvar com o nome bloqueio.html retirar a pagina radvert.html (faça um backup pois pode precisar dela para fazer telas de advertencia por atraso com menos de 5dias) pois como disse se deixar esta pagina na pasta hotspot o mikrotik em vez de usar sua pagina de bloqueio ele ira usar a pagina radvert.html do sistema, depois disso tudo abra um New Terminal e cola este codigo 


/ ip hotspot user profile 
add name="bloqueio" address-pool=pool-dhcp session-timeout=5m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m 
shared-users=1 incoming-filter="hs-unauth" outgoing-filter="hs-unauth-to" transparent-proxy=yes \
open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=bloqueio.html advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=never


de enter para finalizar a colagem e pronto e so ir em / ip hotspot users e escolher o cliente que vai ficar bloqueado e escolher o profile apropriado para ele ou seja bloqueio.
Lembrando que este bloqueio e muito agressivo pois eu so uso para clientes com mais de 20dias de atraso e colocar e esquecer nao adianta ficar cobrando verbalmente ele pois, se ele esta afim de ficar serio na sua rede ele vai te procurar e acertar e da mais moral a rede pois ó cliente vai pensar que so ele atrasa na rede e sente uma certa vergonha por receber aquela tela no seu pc, veja o exemplo que uso pode até copiar.
acho que é isso.

----------


## underwanderson

> Beleza,
> Pra quem tiver dificuldade em fazer usando os script, tenta fazer por essa foto, ela foi tirada daqui mesmo do under a um tempo atraz.


 
Certo cesarpsa, mas o objetivo aqui é não dar mole pro inadiplente e fazer algo mais profissinal e com essas configurações da imagem que vc postou ele fica dando loop no navegador e como vai estar utilisando o radvet.html ele gera um popup de conexao se o cliente nao fechar nem a tela de aviso e nem o pop e ele abrir outra pagina ele pode ate navegar a nao ser pelos 20s da session time out que derruba ele, pois foi isso que consegui nos meus testes.
No caso desta que configurei a tela fica statica sem loop (por isso a retirada do arquivo radvert.html ela adverte e redireciona) e com session time out de 5m onde da tempo de criar cookie onde por 6Hs ele entra sem logar mas nao pode abrir paginas a nao ser a designada pelo hotspot.
obrigado

----------


## underwanderson

> Amigo quando se coloca o usuario no perfil bloqueado, é preciso excluir ele da lista de cookies e se estiver conectado da lista de HOSTS no Hotspot.
> 
> Teria alguma forma de fazer com que ele bloqueie sem ter a necessidade de fazer isto??
> vlwww


 
Certo gustavinho69, mas ele ainda é seu cliente e é preciso saber se ele esta tentando navegar, mesmo sem pagar se excluir ele da lista de cookies ele nao tentara logar nunca mais e saira da sua rede (e claro ninguem quer cliente assim ruim de pagamento, mas se puder recuperar esta alma melhor pro seu bolso, to certo?) e ele logando pode tomar consciencia de aquela rede e seria pois tem bloqueios severos, por isso ele tem que logar e gerar cookies e quando ele loga gerando este cookie de 6hs nao quer dizer que esta navegando pois se reperar na hora que voce fizer utilizaçao desta configuraçao em host ele nao ficara como "A" de autenticado e sim como "H" onde so quem gerou ip foi o servidor dhcp e o hotspot nao designou ip para completar o ritual logico para navegação.
obrigado

----------


## underwanderson

> Aproveitando, consegui fazer funcionar a pagina de bloqueio do jeito que o amigo passou....
> 
> mais essa do Mr.RG não consegui sobre pagina de aviso
> 
> _Para quem está com mensalidade atrasada:_ 
> 
> _/ip hotspot user profile add name="Aviso" address-pool=pool idle-timeout=5m keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=1 transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=aviso.html advertise-interval=20m advertise-timeout=15s_
> 
> Dupliquei os perfis que tenho atualmente, apenas adicionando a pagina de aviso, mais não funfo por aqui não....se alguem tiver algum sugestao por gentileza poste ae tmbm...
> vlww


 
tente este

/ ip hotspot user profile
add name="Aviso" session-timeout=30m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=1 \
rate-limit="20k/128k" transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=radvert.html \
advertise-interval=29m55s advertise-timeout=immediately 

mas nao se esqueca de alterar o nome do arquivo advert.html pois fiz mais uma vez o teste com a pagina de bloqueio e este arquivo estiver no hotspot o mesmo da preferencia para o radvert.html entao remomeie como no exemplo.
Obs: vejo que no codigo citado acima nao existe velocidade de acesso com isso o cliente mesmo atrasado navegaria com toda banda da sua rede, sera que ele ia achar ruim...
lembrando que o arquivo radvert mesmo com nome alterado nao muda as propriedades internas do seu codigo ele mostrara a advertencia ao cliente mas redireciona para a pagina status.html do hotspot ai o cliente tem que digitar o endereço novamente e isso e um trastorno para o cliente pois se o mesmo nao tiver intençao de atraso ou so esqueceu o dia do pagamento e capaz que voce perca tal cliente para outra rede entao fica uma dica, use apenas tela de bloqueio e com atrasos acima de 15 dias pois nao terao disculpas quando for bloqueado.
veja o exemplo de uma pagina de advertencia nela fala em 15 dias mas coloque com 5 dias
obrigado

----------


## Gustavinho

> tente este
> 
> / ip hotspot user profile
> add name="Aviso" session-timeout=30m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=1 \
> rate-limit="20k/128k" transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=radvert.html \
> advertise-interval=29m55s advertise-timeout=immediately 
> 
> mas nao se esqueca de alterar o nome do arquivo advert.html pois fiz mais uma vez o teste com a pagina de bloqueio e este arquivo estiver no hotspot o mesmo da preferencia para o radvert.html entao remomeie como no exemplo.
> Obs: vejo que no codigo citado acima nao existe velocidade de acesso com isso o cliente mesmo atrasado navegaria com toda banda da sua rede, sera que ele ia achar ruim...
> ...


 
Obrigado amigo pelas respostas.....vou fazer o teste e reporto aqui os resultados.

Em relação a velocidade, eu fiz um perfil de aviso para cada velocidade tipo:

250
500
1MB
========
250 aviso
500 aviso
1MB aviso

assim ele continuaria na sua velocidade apenas tendo a tela de aviso.

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara estou fazendo alguns testes com a pagina de bloqueio e eu coloquei o session timeout como 1 segundo....

mesmo ele me mostrando a tela de bloqueio, eu consigo digitar outro site e abrir normalmente.

teria como deixar sempre fixo esse bloqueio, de forma que não libere nada de navegação?

----------


## underwanderson

> Cara estou fazendo alguns testes com a pagina de bloqueio e eu coloquei o session timeout como 1 segundo....
> 
> mesmo ele me mostrando a tela de bloqueio, eu consigo digitar outro site e abrir normalmente.
> 
> teria como deixar sempre fixo esse bloqueio, de forma que não libere nada de navegação?


 

se seguir o topico do inicio dara tudo certo, como foi dito a outro usuario aqui nunca coloque menos que 1min pois o session-time-out e quem derruba a conexao ativa a cada 5m para que ela se renove a cada atualização do navegador (abrindo e fechando o mesmo ou pressionando F5) e colocando 1s nunca que iria dar tempo de mostrar a pagina de bloqueio pois ela e resultado da uniao de varios fatores configurativos, e a pagina quem vai barrar ele em qualquer navegador se essa pagina nao tiver tempo de ser mostrada entao e como se existisse uma brecha para ele navegar.
ah! lembrando que o cookie setado para 6hs e para que ele nao nescessite ficar digitando seu login deixando um serviço mais profissional, e que o inadiplente nao pensse que a conexao dele esta sempre caindo.
obrigado

----------


## underwanderson

> Obrigado amigo pelas respostas.....vou fazer o teste e reporto aqui os resultados.
> 
> Em relação a velocidade, eu fiz um perfil de aviso para cada velocidade tipo:
> 
> 250
> 500
> 1MB
> ========
> 250 aviso
> ...


blz!
isso seria bom pois ele so recebera as advertencia mas o serviço continua firmeza como contratado, pois ninguem sabe a intenção dele né?
legal!

----------


## Gustavinho

> se seguir o topico do inicio dara tudo certo, como foi dito a outro usuario aqui nunca coloque menos que 1min pois o session-time-out e quem derruba a conexao ativa a cada 5m para que ela se renove a cada atualização do navegador (abrindo e fechando o mesmo ou pressionando F5) e colocando 1s nunca que iria dar tempo de mostrar a pagina de bloqueio pois ela e resultado da uniao de varios fatores configurativos, e a pagina quem vai barrar ele em qualquer navegador se essa pagina nao tiver tempo de ser mostrada entao e como se existisse uma brecha para ele navegar.
> ah! lembrando que o cookie setado para 6hs e para que ele nao nescessite ficar digitando seu login deixando um serviço mais profissional, e que o inadiplente nao pensse que a conexao dele esta sempre caindo.
> obrigado


 
Vlww amigo underwanderson pela resposta

Mais que nem, do jeito que eu fiz por aqui a tela de bloqueio aparece certinha....só que por exemplo, nos teste que eu fiz numa maquina aqui da minha rede, quando ia navegar e abria a pagina de bloqueio eu atualizava e mesmo assim continuava a bloquear....até ai blza...só que quando eu tentava digitar algum site e colocava *IR* no navegador eu conseguia pelo menos carregar a pagina....mais quando ia acessar algum link....ele caia denovo no bloqueio...

tipo:
bloqueava a page inicial do *TERRA* mais quando eu digitava o *YAHOO* no navegador e ficava tentando acessar ele carregava a pagina do yahoo por inteiro e depois bloqueava quando eu acessava algum link.

por isso gostaria de saber se teria algo que dropasse a conexão de efetuar o acesso.
vlwwwwww

----------


## underwanderson

> Vlww amigo underwanderson pela resposta
> 
> Mais que nem, do jeito que eu fiz por aqui a tela de bloqueio aparece certinha....só que por exemplo, nos teste que eu fiz numa maquina aqui da minha rede, quando ia navegar e abria a pagina de bloqueio eu atualizava e mesmo assim continuava a bloquear....até ai blza...só que quando eu tentava digitar algum site e colocava *IR* no navegador eu conseguia pelo menos carregar a pagina....mais quando ia acessar algum link....ele caia denovo no bloqueio...
> 
> tipo:
> bloqueava a page inicial do *TERRA* mais quando eu digitava o *YAHOO* no navegador e ficava tentando acessar ele carregava a pagina do yahoo por inteiro e depois bloqueava quando eu acessava algum link.
> 
> por isso gostaria de saber se teria algo que dropasse a conexão de efetuar o acesso.
> vlwwwwww


Este teste que voce esta fazendo e com session-time-out a 1s? se for e isso que esta acontecendo dependendo do momento que o cliente der enter apos digitar um url e dependendo de quanto bytes a pagina tiver ela ate pode carregar toda como a do google e sempre caira no bloqueio mas para isso nao acontecer use o session-time-out a partir de 5m acima porque o time out como ja disse ele e quem dita ate quando aquela sessao iniciada tera vida ate estourar o tempo e derruba a conexao forçando o redirecionamento da conexao para o bloqueio novamente, se colocar 12hs nunca ira redirecionar e sim teria que logar pois terminaria a vida do cookie que era de 6hs, entendeu? um depende do outro pra dar certo, mas de todas configuraçoes essa foi a que mais deu certo e evita carregamento inesperado do site pra depois ir pro bloqueio, acho que nao tem nescessidade de alterar o modo do funcionamento eu uso aqui e o folgado pia rsrsrs.
obrigado

----------


## Gustavinho

vlwww Cara mais uma vez pela atenção....

Então só pra ver se eu entendi bem...se eu deixar o session-time-out em *5m* ele vai ter navegação de 5 minutos e vai cair na tela de bloqueio certo?

----------


## forageover3

gsotei muito favor me add no msn [email protected]

----------


## underwanderson

> vlwww Cara mais uma vez pela atenção....
> 
> Então só pra ver se eu entendi bem...se eu deixar o session-time-out em *5m* ele vai ter navegação de 5 minutos e vai cair na tela de bloqueio certo?


nao, ele nao navegara por 5m e depois caira na tela de bloqueio, a configuração aqui mencionada da direito de uma seção de 5m para que ele possa ser derrubado no link e a unica pagina que ele deve ver todo tempo mesmo que ele digite qualquer endereço ou mude de navegador e a pagina de bloqueio, refiz os testes aqui e nao tem quem faça aparecer outra pagina a nao ser a de bloqueio, da uma verificada na sua coniguração ai aqui funciona blz.
obrigado

----------


## underwanderson

> gsotei muito favor me add no msn [email protected]


desculpe amigo forageover3 mas qualquer duvida poste por aqui no forum-under-linux mesmo pois se eu te add outros interessados em aprender algo novo ficara de fora, desculpe.
obrigado

----------


## Gustavinho

Humm entendi amigo underwanderson.

Faça um teste ai com uma conta bloqueada, e va no navegador e digite o gateway do ip atribuido a esta conta.

Clique no botao logout e depois login e tente digitar alguma pagina.

Fiz assim e a cada vez que fazia logout e login ia conseguindo acessar uma pagina por vez.

Mais vou testar sobre isso que voce me falou de deixar em 5 minutos....valeu

----------


## underwanderson

> Humm entendi amigo underwanderson.
> 
> Faça um teste ai com uma conta bloqueada, e va no navegador e digite o gateway do ip atribuido a esta conta.
> 
> Clique no botao logout e depois login e tente digitar alguma pagina.
> 
> Fiz assim e a cada vez que fazia logout e login ia conseguindo acessar uma pagina por vez.
> 
> Mais vou testar sobre isso que voce me falou de deixar em 5 minutos....valeu


Blz gustavinho69, fiz o teste e realmente existe um "BUG" ai mas vamos levar em consideração queo seu cliente ja chegou a pagar direitinho sem atraso e por uma infelicidade ele resolveu tentar navegar de graça, por que ele deve achar que estamos ganhando dinheiro mole e agora vai tirar a diferença navegando de graça kkkkk, ai que ele se engana se alguem contasse essa manha pra ele, porque so se ele fosse em uma lan-house ou na casa de algum parente ou amigo e pesquisasse no google e acabasse descobrindo este topico onde voce descobriu o "BUG" então ele todo feliz vai ate a maquina onde ele acessa internet usando uma conta dele no seu link que esta bloqueada e fizesse como vc me explicou, caraca hein ele tava feito ne?... tava nada talves ele ate lhe procure para acertar a net e voltar a navegar pois eh isso que ia despertar nele vontade de navegar a vontade sem interferencia da sua pagina de bloqueion e nem ter que ir na casa de ninguem e nem gastar dinheiro em lan-house.
É como se eu um dia fosse assistir um filme e nos 30s apos iniciar o filme aparecesse uma menssagem dizendo que pra eu assistir aquele por completo teria que pagar, entao se eu tivesse mesmo interesse em assistir o filme eu ia pagar e assisir, mesmo que nao fosse pago a voce mas para outro que tivesse o mesmo dvd com o filme.
Colocando isso no nosso assunto ele vai pagar pra ter net o tempo todo sem senssura mesmo que nao fosse a sua net. Desculpe as colocações da historia usando como exemplo (voce e sua net) mas e que eu queria que voce sentisse na real o que pode significar esse "Bug".
Espero que tenha entendido e como eu ja to apar deste detalhe "Bug" estou apostando minhas fichas nele pois tenho um cliente problematico com pagamento mas nao posso expulsar ele da minha rede pois mesmo em atraso ele e meu cliente, entao ele fica bloqueado e se ele descobrir isso seria ainda melhor pois ele so teria raiva vendo que a net ta ali, carrega uma pagina mas nao pode navegar tranquilamente pois e como se eu estivesse la ao lado dele dizendo:
 :Puke: EI FOLGADO VOCÊ TA ATRASADÃO COM A SUA CONTA DE INTERNET NÃO DA PRA CONTINUAR ESTA NAVEGAÇÃO, ATÉ QUE ACERTE O SEU ATRASO E NAVEGUE TRANQUILAMENTE, OBRIGADO!!! KKKK :Ciao: 
pois eh derrepente pode ser ate uma ajudinha na nossa rede.
obrigado!

----------


## Gustavinho

Grande underwanderson blzaa amigoo?? espero que sim....hUAuhAhuAHUA muito boa a historia... entendi bem o que você quis dizer com isso tudo...realmente é algo que ira sempre atrapalhar ele e deixa-lo até irritado se for o caso...

Mais sempre nos testes que faço, pra deixar minha rede em ordem procuro a melhor possibilidade de levar segurança aos usuarios....pois é o minimo que temos que oferecer não só a eles como em toda nossa rede....

Até então pra voce ter ideia não levantei a infra total de minha rede, mais ja estou levantando o nome da minha empresa, de forma que pretendo deixa-la com sinonimo de qualidade....e tenho certeza que todos aqui do under fazem o mesmo....hehehe

Com certeza isso não vai deixar com que o cliente pare de pagar para sempre o provedor só de saber que pode navegar page por page a cada clique...UHAuhaHUA mais é aquela coisa...sempre vai ter o espertinho dizendo, "A empresa do fulano tem brecha no bloqueio". e assim vai....

Mais isso não é algo de se radicalizar...é só o ponto de vista oposto das questoes que vc falou e também da que falei....mais o melhor de tudo é ver isso e aprender coisas novas para melhora-las hehehe.....
Mais valeuuu cara...se tiver coisas novas descoberta posta aeee.....

Abraçãoo e boas vendasss....t+++

----------


## ivovid

> Bom dia unders de plantão
> aqui vai uma solução para quem como eu tinha dificuldades de barrar aqueles clientes folgados que acha que nosso trabalho
> com internet e mole e nao pagam internet, melhor que bloquear a net deles e eles passarem o vexame de alguem ver que ele
> nao pagou a internet, *e claro que so uso com clientes com mais de 20dias* de atraso com 5 dias vou postar mais adiante.
> aqui tem solução para que quando eles logare, porque eles vão logar normalmente mas não navegaram pois
> esta configuração impede que ele seja redirecionado para qualque site mesmo que ele tente
> fechar o navegador, e outra dependendo do tempo de cookie ele não tem nem que logar e so recebera
> a tela de bloqueio.
> antes crie a pagina bloqueio.html, este nome pq é o que esta definido no codigo mas pode ser mudado
> ...


AMIGO POR FAVOR DA UM HELP AKI !!!!!

JA TENTEI D TUDO A QUASE 4 SEMANAS Q VENHO TENTANDO CONFIGURAR PARA Q APAREÇA A PAGINA DE AVISO E BLOQUEIO E SO ME OCORRE ESSE ERRO QDO MUDO O PERFIL DO USER PARA "BLOQUEIO"

"internal error (failed to add filter-in rule: jumps to builtin chains not allowed (6))"

ONDE ESTOU ERRANDO????

POR FAVOR SE VC PODE ME AJUDAR AGRADEÇO DESDE JA

----------


## Gustavinho

amigo este erro aparece na pagina ou dentro do MK quando vc muda o perfil???

----------


## underwanderson

> AMIGO POR FAVOR DA UM HELP AKI !!!!!
> 
> JA TENTEI D TUDO A QUASE 4 SEMANAS Q VENHO TENTANDO CONFIGURAR PARA Q APAREÇA A PAGINA DE AVISO E BLOQUEIO E SO ME OCORRE ESSE ERRO QDO MUDO O PERFIL DO USER PARA "BLOQUEIO"
> 
> "internal error (failed to add filter-in rule: jumps to builtin chains not allowed (6))"
> 
> ONDE ESTOU ERRANDO????
> 
> POR FAVOR SE VC PODE ME AJUDAR AGRADEÇO DESDE JA


ivovid
voce conseguiu colar as regras conforme estao la no new terminal?
voce fez alguma alteração no codigo postado?
o erro aparece quando voce muda o perfil e testa a abertura da pagina de bloqueio >> verifica se a pagina de bloqueio esta na pasta correta do hotspot e verifica se o nome do arquivo colocado em advertise URL esta correto pois se o nome o arquivo no servidor for bloqueio.htm e descreveu como bloqueio.html ja nao funciona.
verifica e posta o resultado pra saber no que deu.
obrigado.

----------


## Gustavinho

> tente este
> 
> / ip hotspot user profile
> add name="Aviso" session-timeout=30m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=1 \
> rate-limit="20k/128k" transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=radvert.html \
> advertise-interval=29m55s advertise-timeout=immediately 
> 
> mas nao se esqueca de alterar o nome do arquivo advert.html pois fiz mais uma vez o teste com a pagina de bloqueio e este arquivo estiver no hotspot o mesmo da preferencia para o radvert.html entao remomeie como no exemplo.
> Obs: vejo que no codigo citado acima nao existe velocidade de acesso com isso o cliente mesmo atrasado navegaria com toda banda da sua rede, sera que ele ia achar ruim...
> ...


Cara to refazendo as configurações em um server novo....e não to conseguindo fazer abrir a pagina de aviso por nada....minhas configs estão todas certinhas...

Ele desconecta o usuario e reconecta em seguida... mais nao mostra a page....

antes tava funcionando agora...nao consigo acertar o ponto novamente.

Se alguem ver algo de errado...agradeço a ajuda....vlww galera

----------


## expressocd

> Cara to refazendo as configurações em um server novo....e não to conseguindo fazer abrir a pagina de aviso por nada....minhas configs estão todas certinhas...
> 
> Ele desconecta o usuario e reconecta em seguida... mais nao mostra a page....
> 
> antes tava funcionando agora...nao consigo acertar o ponto novamente.
> 
> Se alguem ver algo de errado...agradeço a ajuda....vlww galera


 



Estou na mesma situação....
Alguém por favor dá um help

----------


## expressocd

> Estou na mesma situação....
> Alguém por favor dá um help


Conseguir resolver com essas configurações abaixo, está funcionando 100% a tela de aviso.

Primeiro você cria uma entrada de dns statica em IP DNS (ex: provedor.com.br) 
no campo address coloque o gateway do hotspot.
depois vc cria um profile com essa config:

/ ip hotspot user profile 
add name="debito" session-timeout=20s idle-timeout=none \
keepalive-timeout=20s status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=unlimited \
rate-limit="64k/64k" transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always \
advertise=yes advertise-url=provedor.com.br/radvert.html \
advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=never 

aqui eu sempre reduzo a banda do cliente em debito para a metade.

PS: não esqueça de editar a pagina radvert.html.  :Five:

----------


## Gustavinho

Então cara o meu esta assim também...mais aqui nao ta funfando

só queria lembra uma coisa importante pra quem usa o CACHE-FULL é que se voce marcar o *transparent proxy* seus usuarios não irão desfrutar dos arquivos que estão no cache.

Sobre o radvert.html até deletei ele da pasta...e nada =\

mais vlwwssss vo tentano por aqui... e posto depois

----------


## underwanderson

> Cara to refazendo as configurações em um server novo....e não to conseguindo fazer abrir a pagina de aviso por nada....minhas configs estão todas certinhas...
> 
> Ele desconecta o usuario e reconecta em seguida... mais nao mostra a page....
> 
> antes tava funcionando agora...nao consigo acertar o ponto novamente.
> 
> Se alguem ver algo de errado...agradeço a ajuda....vlww galera


 
gustavinho69 tente nesta configuração, veja a imagem!

----------


## Gustavinho

> gustavinho69 tente nesta configuração, veja a imagem!


Grande underwanderson

Então cara tentei e mesmo assim ele não lança a tela de aviso....estranho não sei pq ele nao ta mandano a tela, aparentemente esta tudo certo...

eu deletei o radvert.html

Ele chega a dropa a conexao e ja reconecta quando atualiza a pagina e surge o PopUp de STATUS do usuario na tela.

veja as configs como vc me falo:
 :Shakehands:

----------


## underwanderson

> Grande underwanderson
> 
> Então cara tentei e mesmo assim ele não lança a tela de aviso....estranho não sei pq ele nao ta mandano a tela, aparentemente esta tudo certo...
> 
> eu deletei o radvert.html
> 
> Ele chega a dropa a conexao e ja reconecta quando atualiza a pagina e surge o PopUp de STATUS do usuario na tela.
> 
> veja as configs como vc me falo:


 
gustavinho69
tente marcar a caixa proxy transparente
em shared user deixe sempre 1 e nao 10 como esta no seu
a velocidade e outra questao eu deixo em 20k/128k pois se aumentar esta velocidade nao edianta, 
mesmo ele atrasado ele vai querer ficar inadiplente a net dele ta um aviao com a velocidade que 
vc setou
e por ultimo em vez de 1min em advertise interval coloque 50sec se vc que um tempo de 10sec para advertir o cliente 55sec se vc que um tempo de 5sec para advertir o cliente ou 40sec se vc que um tempo de 20sec para advertir o cliente e assim por diante eu uso em advertise interval 50 que da um intervalo de 10sec para mostrar a mensagem para o folgado, tenta ai e posta pra nos

----------


## Gustavinho

Então underwanderson, o problema que marcando o transparent proxy, ele não usuflui do cache full, fazendo com que a net fique ainda mais lerda e consumindo mais banda.


Antes eu havia feito dessa mesma forma e funcionava normal...mais agora não....mais vou setar as configs que vc me falou e posto.

flww

----------


## jorgeprg

Gustavinho...

Dá uma olhada em "Files", pelo Winbox e veja se vc não colocou a página html no raíz...

Você tem que por a página dentro da pasta "hotspot"...

Pd ser isso...

Até.

----------


## Gustavinho

Valeu Jorge, mais ja esta cara.....não to conseguindo entender o por que não esta jogando a tela de aviso, sendo que a config esta identica ao meu server anterior.

uwanderson, setei as configs conforme vc me falou e nada......

ainda vou ficar tentando resolver isso por aqui.....vlw galera.

----------


## underwanderson

> Então underwanderson, o problema que marcando o transparent proxy, ele não usuflui do cache full, fazendo com que a net fique ainda mais lerda e consumindo mais banda.
> 
> 
> Antes eu havia feito dessa mesma forma e funcionava normal...mais agora não....mais vou setar as configs que vc me falou e posto.
> 
> flww


Certo gustavinho69, o carregamento desta página é instantânea como a de login e não vai ser ela que vai derrubar o link por não usar o cache full nela e não se esqueça que a pagina esta no servidor local e não na internet, então não tem que se preoculpar com cache-full, pois tudo será resolvido pelo servidor em questão, então vc deve marcar a caixa proxy trasparente se quiser que a página chegue com sucesso do outro lado lembrando que só os profiles dos users não pode deixar de ser marcado para que possa usufruir do cache do seu hd, já tentou fazer como te passei? tenta e diz se é ou não é isso, pelo menos quando eu desmarco aqui não da certo. existem configurações no mikrotik que se não for de uma forma da outra não funciona como esperado e as páginas de aviso e bloqueio é um exemplo disso.
obrigado

----------


## underwanderson

> Valeu Jorge, mais ja esta cara.....não to conseguindo entender o por que não esta jogando a tela de aviso, sendo que a config esta identica ao meu server anterior.
> 
> uwanderson, setei as configs conforme vc me falou e nada......
> 
> ainda vou ficar tentando resolver isso por aqui.....vlw galera.


essa é a configuração que funciona aqui e deveria funcionar no seu mikrotik também:

/ ip hotspot user profile
add name="Aviso" session-timeout=1m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=1 \
rate-limit="20k/128k" transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=advaviso.html \
advertise-interval=50s advertise-timeout=5s

agora, você usa programa de ftp tipo filezilla? pois como disse o amigo *jorgeprg* tem que verificar realmente se a pagina que você quer que apareça ao cliente esta mesmo dentro de hotspot pois se for olhar pela caixa files não da pra ter certeza que ele esta dentro, por isso use o filezilla que você pode traspor o arquivo corretamente, a configuração é essa acima e acho que quem usou conseguiu resultado positivo como eu lembrando mais uma vez que (advertise-interval=50s)-(menos) (session-timeout=1m) que é igual a quantidade de segundos que você deseja que a página fique na tela pro cliente, que neste caso é de 10segundos que é o ideal se colocar menos que isso pode ser que ela nem apareça pois existe um delay (atraso) na rede em questão de tempo de acesso e tempo de envio do conteúdo a ser visto pelo cliente e com isso pode ser que 10 seg não seja suficiente então mude de 50 para 45s fazendo com que fique com tempo de 15 segundos dando a marge de segurança para o delay, pode ser que o cliente fique com a página 15s na tela ou 5s dependendo do delay. há! não se esqueça que em (shared-users=1) não se usa colocar 10 pois como o nome traduzindo diz shared=compartilhado e você não esta compartilhando com vários usuários de uma só vez a mesma conexão pois o mk não dá direito de conexões simultâneas para navegação com o mesmo usuário, mac ou ip então use 1 e não 10 como você mostrou em uma imagem anteriormente. (uma hora agente consegue fazer isso funcionar rsrsrs)
obrigado

----------


## Gustavinho

Grande underwanderson

Realmente cara estava pecando nessa parte de transparent proxy....e isso acabou me prejudicando....

Consegui finalmente volta a funcionar a pagina de aviso....mais também desmarquei a opção do _Session Timeout_ pois ele dropava o host e nao abria a pagina...só reconectava usando o cookie.

veja como ficou

----------


## Gustavinho

Então na questao que você disse sobre o Shared users, até entao pelo que sei seria a quantidade de clientes que usarao o mesmo login certo ?
ou seja se um cliente tem um router e conecta usando o login e senha dele....ele tera no caso 10 maquinas na rede que poderao se conectar utilizando este login?
seria isso ou estou errando?

vlww cara pela força....duvida e duvidas hehehe

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Então na questao que você disse sobre o Shared users, até entao pelo que sei seria a quantidade de clientes que usarao o mesmo login certo ?
> ou seja se um cliente tem um router e conecta usando o login e senha dele....ele tera no caso 10 maquinas na rede que poderao se conectar utilizando este login?
> seria isso ou estou errando?
> 
> vlww cara pela força....duvida e duvidas hehehe



tambem fiquei na duvida nessa parte.

----------


## underwanderson

> Então na questao que você disse sobre o Shared users, até entao pelo que sei seria a quantidade de clientes que usarao o mesmo login certo ?
> ou seja se um cliente tem um router e conecta usando o login e senha dele....ele tera no caso 10 maquinas na rede que poderao se conectar utilizando este login?
> seria isso ou estou errando?
> 
> vlww cara pela força....duvida e duvidas hehehe


blz gustavinho69
é o seguinte, eu gosto muito de falar em lógica pois a inormática em geral é uma lógica só, e é isso que acontece, se em Shared users estiver setado 1 e um cliente seu com um router e 10 maquinas recebendo seu sinal qualquer uma das 10 maquinas poderao logar e acessar a internet o importante é logar no seu mk se um logar os demais só irao navegar sem a nescessidade de logar novamente pois o controle é por mac e o mac do router é que manda as outras 10 maquinas nem existe pro seu mk, e o router já logado na sua rede e com a banda que lhe foi conferida, basta saber se os 10 vão dar conta de navegar pois se um começa a utilizar o net ele aloca mais de 60% da banda pra ele até todos entrarem e fatiar a banda entre eles ou seja se for 300k pra o router que no caso e o seu cliente no mk todos poderao navegar a mais ou menos 30k, agora, quanto a usar Shared users em 10 só teria contra indicação se estivesse setado em um profile de velocidade para cliente normal e não para página de aviso pois ali já diz que é um compartilhamento de velocidade, ainda não fiz testes mas pela lógica as 10 maquinas poderiam alocar banda de 300k individualmente e não compartilhar 300k entre elas (30k pra cada maquina).
se alguem fizer o teste antes posta ai pra termos esta certeza e aprendermos mais.
acho que da pra entender.
obrigado

----------


## Gustavinho

Ah tah, então eu realmente havia entendido errado em questão de colocar o *shared users* em 10....pois achei que só poderia logar 1 e o restante da rede não conseguiria.


Ja a questão da velocidade, cada um trafegar nessa velocidade de 300k não é possivel, pois o IP que recebe a velocidade no controle de banda é quem vai mandar nas "X" maquinas atraz do roteador.

ou seja, se o IP 10.10.10.1 receber 500K, e estiver em um router com 50 maquinas, as 50 maquinas vao dividir essa velocidade.

mais vlwww

----------


## hugosenna

quando eu coloco o usuario com profile de bloqueio/aviso da error na popup como vcs podem ver na imagem abaixohttp://www.hugosenna.com.br/erroM.JPG

----------


## striteiro

Otimo!

Muito bom mesmo, parabens
Fiz aqui e funcionou redondo, so fiz algumas modificações necessarias
mais a ideia é otima, mais uma vez parabens!
 :Shakehands:  :Hello:  :Proud:  :Five:  :Ciao:

----------


## lipeiori

> blz gustavinho69
> é o seguinte, eu gosto muito de falar em lógica pois a inormática em geral é uma lógica só, e é isso que acontece, se em Shared users estiver setado 1 e um cliente seu com um router e 10 maquinas recebendo seu sinal qualquer uma das 10 maquinas poderao logar e acessar a internet o importante é logar no seu mk se um logar os demais só irao navegar sem a nescessidade de logar novamente pois o controle é por mac e o mac do router é que manda as outras 10 maquinas nem existe pro seu mk, e o router já logado na sua rede e com a banda que lhe foi conferida, basta saber se os 10 vão dar conta de navegar pois se um começa a utilizar o net ele aloca mais de 60% da banda pra ele até todos entrarem e fatiar a banda entre eles ou seja se for 300k pra o router que no caso e o seu cliente no mk todos poderao navegar a mais ou menos 30k, agora, quanto a usar Shared users em 10 só teria contra indicação se estivesse setado em um profile de velocidade para cliente normal e não para página de aviso pois ali já diz que é um compartilhamento de velocidade, ainda não fiz testes mas pela lógica as 10 maquinas poderiam alocar banda de 300k individualmente e não compartilhar 300k entre elas (30k pra cada maquina).
> se alguem fizer o teste antes posta ai pra termos esta certeza e aprendermos mais.
> acho que da pra entender.
> obrigado


Entendi nada cara, mas vc quis dizer que se eu colocar 1 no Shared Users e o cara usar AP e dividir a velocidade dele pra mais pessoas via UTP, é só qualquer um da rede se logar que o resto não vai precisar?

----------


## underwanderson

> Entendi nada cara, mas vc quis dizer que se eu colocar 1 no Shared Users e o cara usar AP e dividir a velocidade dele pra mais pessoas via UTP, é só qualquer um da rede se logar que o resto não vai precisar?


 não evita que ele libere acesso a terceiro no seu controle de banda, mesmo nao sendo nescessario logar novamento pois o outro ja logou.

----------


## underwanderson

> quando eu coloco o usuario com profile de bloqueio/aviso da error na popup como vcs podem ver na imagem abaixohttp://www.hugosenna.com.br/erroM.JPG


 veja la no endereçamento da configuraçao (caminho do arquivo) de bloqueio pois como ve no endereço mostrado ta setado para o arquivo status.html
obrigado

----------


## wsdanado

> Conseguir resolver com essas configurações abaixo, está funcionando 100% a tela de aviso.
> 
> Primeiro você cria uma entrada de dns statica em IP DNS (ex: provedor.com.br) 
> no campo address coloque o gateway do hotspot.
> depois vc cria um profile com essa config:
> 
> / ip hotspot user profile 
> add name="debito" session-timeout=20s idle-timeout=none \
> keepalive-timeout=20s status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=unlimited \
> ...


poderia explicar tudo passo a passo? 
Muito grato.

----------


## Greek

> Otimo!
> 
> Muito bom mesmo, parabens
> Fiz aqui e funcionou redondo, so fiz algumas modificações necessarias
> mais a ideia é otima, mais uma vez parabens!


pois aki eu num funcionou naum.... tentei de varias formas... se tiver como passar as informaçoes de como vc fez pra funcioanar...

----------


## underwanderson

> Entendi nada cara, mas vc quis dizer que se eu colocar 1 no Shared Users e o cara usar AP e dividir a velocidade dele pra mais pessoas via UTP, é só qualquer um da rede se logar que o resto não vai precisar?


 isso mesmo, mas isso nao tem haver com shared user nao o shared user e para controlar o trafego geral do recompartilhamento, de uma lida e veja que no forum tem ate gente colocando regra pra evitar o recompartilhamento do sinal recebido, possivelmente ele teve uma experiencia ruim com esta questao e nao sabe ainda, como ja disse se alguem discorda desta tese favor informar corretamente, pois eu estou colocando informaçoes baseado na logica.
obrigado

----------


## Gustavinho

Wanderson deixo te perguntar uma coisa.....ai no seu hotspot quando vc coloca a pagina de aviso de atraso ela chega a dropa a conexao do usuario??? tipo até desconectar o msn e talz...até que ele re-digite a pagina novamente pra se autenticar?

----------


## underwanderson

> Wanderson deixo te perguntar uma coisa.....ai no seu hotspot quando vc coloca a pagina de aviso de atraso ela chega a dropa a conexao do usuario??? tipo até desconectar o msn e talz...até que ele re-digite a pagina novamente pra se autenticar?


ola gustavinho69
no inicio deste topico nos conversamos sobre isto eu acho, mas tem o session time out que derruba o msn tambem porque se nao setar o session time out o folgado pode logar, receber o aviso se tiver navegando na porta 80, mas se ele tiver no msn e o session time out nao tiver setado ele nem vai saber que foi derrubado pra aparição da tela de aviso, e assim pra ele pode estar de bom tamanho nao pagar e ter msn de graça, isso e se vc nao tiver uma politica de proteção contra clonagem ai ja viu ne? se tiver alguma coisa ou novidade ai me fala valeu! me parece que o mk 3.20 tem uma função relativa a autenticação por mac pois instalei ele aqui pra teste mas cheguei nem a configurar estou estudando ele ainda, obrigado, novidades estou aqui pra ajudar e ser ajudado rsrs

----------


## correarct

Bom dia pessoal, ja faz algum tempo que estou pesquisando sobre este assunto. mas sem resultados. Fiz as regras aqui mas apos efetuar login, aparece atela de bloqueio. mas o cliente continua a navegação. sabem o que pode estar acontecendo.

----------


## underwanderson

> Bom dia pessoal, ja faz algum tempo que estou pesquisando sobre este assunto. mas sem resultados. Fiz as regras aqui mas apos efetuar login, aparece atela de bloqueio. mas o cliente continua a navegação. sabem o que pode estar acontecendo.


 certo ele continua navegando como?
se aparece a tela de bloqueio e quando tenta navegar e abre a pagina do google e normal pois a pagina e tao leve que nao da tempo de o sistema bloquear o carregamento, depois disto ele nao pode conseguir mais nada, mas se aparece a tela de bloqueio e depois e liberado pra navegar realmente entao reveja sua configuração pois vc deve ter colocado a tela de aviso por atraso de pagamento veja e poste ai.

----------


## correarct

broder ja consegui resolver alterando o Advertise Timeout de never para immediately.

Obrigado.

----------


## underwanderson

> Bom dia pessoal, ja faz algum tempo que estou pesquisando sobre este assunto. mas sem resultados. Fiz as regras aqui mas apos efetuar login, aparece atela de bloqueio. mas o cliente continua a navegação. sabem o que pode estar acontecendo.


correarct, blz entao.
boa noite obrigado.

----------


## jmathayde

muito bom o post bem mastigadinho , bom pra min que sou iniciante.


Tive um problema , apos algumas mudanças na pagina , quando o cliente entra na rede por dhcp ou com sub-rede não importa a pagina de login fica muito lenta , lenta mesmo demora uns 8 minutos para abrir completo , depois que se coloca a senha ai vai normal. 


Mudanças na pagina principa , aviso e bloqueio foram feitas , nao uso imagens grandes , na verdade so adcionei uma imagen , e mesmo assim demora muito para abrir .



O que erei ?

----------


## NetoGO23

Eu trabalho com o sistema de hotspot com todos os perfil que vcs estão falando e até mais alguns.
No próprio mk tem o hotspot original que se vc não mudar os script deles vai funcionar blz.

----------


## NetoGO23

Essas são as mensagem que aparecem.


OBS: Deixei aparecendo o site de quem desenvolveu para mim, assim vcs podem entrar em contato e fazer uma tela personalizada para cada um.

----------


## Gustavinho

Teria como fazer a pagina de *AVISO* surgir logo após o login do usuario??? pois pelo menos aqui no meu eu deixo programado para aparecer a cada 25 minutos, e as vezes o cliente desconecta antes e nem ve.

vlw

----------


## underwanderson

> muito bom o post bem mastigadinho , bom pra min que sou iniciante.
> 
> 
> Tive um problema , apos algumas mudanças na pagina , quando o cliente entra na rede por dhcp ou com sub-rede não importa a pagina de login fica muito lenta , lenta mesmo demora uns 8 minutos para abrir completo , depois que se coloca a senha ai vai normal. 
> 
> 
> Mudanças na pagina principa , aviso e bloqueio foram feitas , nao uso imagens grandes , na verdade so adcionei uma imagen , e mesmo assim demora muito para abrir .
> 
> 
> ...


olha só, o que vou postar aqui eu estou usando a bastante tempo se for usar pra carregar somente páginas mesmo com imagens grandes tudo bem mas se for usar pra carregar alguma midia tipo filme ou para o cliente baixar algum tipo de arquivo ou aplicativo via rede local é perigoso a rede vai cair direto mas se for usado pra esse intuito que vc falou carregar as paginas de login independente da imagem ou peso da pagina, pagina de bloqueio, de aviso ou seja "paginas comuns) e não arquivos com mais de 300k use estes codigos que voce vai ver o desempenho do seu hotspot, não se preoculpe pois ele não influencia no seu controle de bando pois o que as regras que vou postar aqui só trabalha com as portas especificas do hotspot OK!?

Em um new terminal copie e cole estas regras
-------------------------------------copie estas regras daqui -----------------------------
/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=output out-interface="DA SUA REDE LOCAL" protocol=udp src-port=64872 \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes \
comment="hotspot indo a full" disabled=no 
add chain=output out-interface="DA SUA REDE LOCAL" protocol=tcp src-port=64872 \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes \
comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=output out-interface="DA SUA REDE LOCAL" protocol=tcp src-port=64873 \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes \
comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=output out-interface="DA SUA REDE LOCAL" protocol=tcp src-port=64874 \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes \
comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=output out-interface="DA SUA REDE LOCAL" protocol=tcp src-port=64875 \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes \
comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=hotspot-out action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=hotspot passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
------------------------------------ate aqui-------------------------------------------


agora repita o procedimento da mesma forma 
-------------------------------------copie estas regras daqui -----------------------------
/ queue tree
add name="hotspot" parent=global-out packet-mark=hotspot limit-at=0 \
queue=default priority=8 max-limit=5000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no
------------------------------------ate aqui-------------------------------------------

depois de fazer isso vai la e teste sua navegação coloque um profile com pelo menos 15k/56k e baixe algo e va em hotspot active e veja que é respeitada a velocidade do usuario, mas quando ele estiver logando as paginas que pertencerem ao servidor, qualquer pagina, desde que não esteja na internet ela será enviada para o cliente a uma velocidade próximo de 5M é claro que dependendo de cada equipamento nunca chegará a isso mais quem usa RB geralmente aproxíma dos 3M ou seja já é uma ajudinha pra quem como você esta tendo dificuldades para trafegar com pagias do hotspot.
Obrigado e até a próxima
Dúvidas estou aqui!

----------


## underwanderson

> Bom dia pessoal, ja faz algum tempo que estou pesquisando sobre este assunto. mas sem resultados. Fiz as regras aqui mas apos efetuar login, aparece atela de bloqueio. mas o cliente continua a navegação. sabem o que pode estar acontecendo.


correarct! se você voltar lá no inicio do tópico e vir lendo verá que sua resposta será sanada logo nas primeiras questões volte lá e se ainda tiver duvida poste o que esta acontecendo para poder te ajudar.
Obrigado, até mais.

----------


## underwanderson

> Teria como fazer a pagina de *AVISO* surgir logo após o login do usuario??? pois pelo menos aqui no meu eu deixo programado para aparecer a cada 25 minutos, e as vezes o cliente desconecta antes e nem ve.
> 
> vlw


gustavinho69!
não se preoculpe com o tempo em que a página vai aparecer ao cliente, o importante é que uma hora ou outra ele vai ser comtemplado e pra ele será uma surpresa, e já poderá imaginar o que está por vir se continuar no atraso, "uma bela página de bloqueio kkkkk" então fique tranquilo porque se ele é seu cliente ele vai querer navegar e consequentemente o que é dele ta guardado no seu servidor.
Obrigado e até mais!

----------


## correarct

> correarct! se você voltar lá no inicio do tópico e vir lendo verá que sua resposta será sanada logo nas primeiras questões volte lá e se ainda tiver duvida poste o que esta acontecendo para poder te ajudar.
> Obrigado, até mais.


 
Caro Underwanderson, talves foi falha minha em nao postar, mas ja faz bastante tempo que solucionei essa questao das telas, e ja estao funcionando perfeitamente.

Mas vlw pela colaboração...

----------


## tarcisiomk10

Cara consegui colocar a pagina de bloqueio de boa.... o problema é que eu fiz uma pagina de bloqueio no Dreamweaver, abre de boa a imagem de fundo e tudo mas, mas quando eu jogo ela no mk abre a pagina bloqueio aparece o titulo em cima e a imagem que coloquei no fundo não aparece...
deem uma olhada nas imagens anexadas, a bloq 1 é a imagem feita no dreamweaver e exibida no proprio windows, a bloq 2 é a imagem depois que jogo no mk....

sabe o que possa ser???

Valeu

----------


## skullred

> Cara consegui colocar a pagina de bloqueio de boa.... o problema é que eu fiz uma pagina de bloqueio no Dreamweaver, abre de boa a imagem de fundo e tudo mas, mas quando eu jogo ela no mk abre a pagina bloqueio aparece o titulo em cima e a imagem que coloquei no fundo não aparece...
> deem uma olhada nas imagens anexadas, a bloq 1 é a imagem feita no dreamweaver e exibida no proprio windows, a bloq 2 é a imagem depois que jogo no mk....
> 
> sabe o que possa ser???
> 
> Valeu


Amigo, de uma olhada no seu arquivo aviso.html, o caminho que chama essa sua imagem deve estar incorreto, ou entao vc upou a imagem para um diretorio diferente. 
Tente jogar a imagem no mesmo diretorio onde esta o arquivo aviso.html, e coloque no img src="nomedaimagem.ext". Assim vc nao precisa subir ou descer diretorios até a imagem.
Ah, e um conselho amigo, mude essa sua imagem, para algo menos direto. Coloque no caso que o acesso ao conteudo não foi permitido, para entrar em contato com o provedor para maiores detalhes, etc, não joga logo de cara que ele ta devendo. Vc pode arruma pra kbeça, principalmente se pega um advogado como cliente.

----------


## underwanderson

> Cara consegui colocar a pagina de bloqueio de boa.... o problema é que eu fiz uma pagina de bloqueio no Dreamweaver, abre de boa a imagem de fundo e tudo mas, mas quando eu jogo ela no mk abre a pagina bloqueio aparece o titulo em cima e a imagem que coloquei no fundo não aparece...
> deem uma olhada nas imagens anexadas, a bloq 1 é a imagem feita no dreamweaver e exibida no proprio windows, a bloq 2 é a imagem depois que jogo no mk....
> 
> sabe o que possa ser???
> 
> Valeu


 coloque a imagem na mesma pasta do arquivo "aviso.html" que vai dar certo ou crie ima pasta so para imagens e altere no dreamwave o endereço para a imagem no arquivo aviso.html.
ex: /hotspot/aviso.html
para imagem seria tipo /hotspot/img/bloq.jpg
duvidas!?

----------


## tarcisiomk10

Resolvido meu problema.... valeu galera pela atenção mas fiz o seguinte...
como a minha imagem era inteira e eu estava somente jogando ela do dreaweaver pra criar um html eu retirei o bloqueio.html e coloquei meu advertise url direto na imagem ex: bloq.jpg ai funcionou blzura...
Quanto a dica pra eu mudar o que estava escrito, valeu cara... coloquei assim, olha como esta na imagem anexada...

Valeu...

----------


## skullred

> Resolvido meu problema.... valeu galera pela atenção mas fiz o seguinte...
> como a minha imagem era inteira e eu estava somente jogando ela do dreaweaver pra criar um html eu retirei o bloqueio.html e coloquei meu advertise url direto na imagem ex: bloq.jpg ai funcionou blzura...
> Quanto a dica pra eu mudar o que estava escrito, valeu cara... coloquei assim, olha como esta na imagem anexada...
> 
> Valeu...


Opa, agora ficou show amigo.
Abç

----------


## Gustavinho

Amigos seguindo a idéia de usar a pagina de aviso e bloqueio dessa forma, podemos notar que quando se aparece o AVISO na ela do cliente, o mesmo derruba a conexão, tendo o cliente que redigitar a pagina para se autenticar novamente. Neste caso o problema maior é que ele chega até derrubar, MSN, SKYPE e etc.

Alguem teria alguma dica de como fazer para que ele não fizesse isto? pois eu de imediato acrescentei um comando em java na pagina que o cliente clica para voltar a navegar, e isso faz com que ele volte a pagina anterior.

Pois ja tive clientes reclamando sobre isso.

Vlw pela atenção

----------


## wescleybueno1

Amigos, alguém mais experiênte pode me informar se essas regras funciona para dhcp server. aqui eu uso o DHCP SERVER PARA FAZER A DISTRIBUIÇÃO DOS IP'S E CONTROLO O ACESSO PELO ARP LIST. E CONTROLO A BANDA PELA QUEUES. ALGUÉM SABE ME RESPONDER SE ESSA REGRA SERVE ?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Essas são as mensagem que aparecem.
> 
> 
> OBS: Deixei aparecendo o site de quem desenvolveu para mim, assim vcs podem entrar em contato e fazer uma tela personalizada para cada um.


nao deixe assuntos relacionados a cobranca diretamente ao cliente
isso pode trazer processos contra vc




> Amigo, de uma olhada no seu arquivo aviso.html, o caminho que chama essa sua imagem deve estar incorreto, ou entao vc upou a imagem para um diretorio diferente. 
> Tente jogar a imagem no mesmo diretorio onde esta o arquivo aviso.html, e coloque no img src="nomedaimagem.ext". Assim vc nao precisa subir ou descer diretorios até a imagem.
> Ah, e um conselho amigo, mude essa sua imagem, para algo menos direto. Coloque no caso que o acesso ao conteudo não foi permitido, para entrar em contato com o provedor para maiores detalhes, etc, não joga logo de cara que ele ta devendo. Vc pode arruma pra kbeça, principalmente se pega um advogado como cliente.


exatamente...

pois:
A Lei diz o seguinte:

"Art. 42º Na cobrança de débitos, o consumidor inadimplente não será exposto a ridículo, nem será submetido a qualquer tipo de constrangimento ou ameaça. 
Parágrafo único O consumidor cobrado em quantia indevida tem direito à repetição do indébito, por valor igual ao dobro do que pagou em excesso, acrescido de correção monetária e juros legais, salvo hipótese de engano justificável." (Lei 8.078/90, CDC).

Na prática isto quer dizer que: 1 - colocar página de restrição pode ser interpretado como constrangimento (como foi dito por alguém); 2 - mensagem por msn, telefonema e, principalmente, contato pessoal É considerado como constrangimento e/ou ameaça.

Também existe entendimento que nenhum serviço pode ser cancelado ou suspenso sem aviso prévio ao usuário de que ele encontra-se inadimplente e com o prazo adequando para que ele regularize a situação.

Como proceder então? Deixe bem claro no contrato os seus prazos.para recebimento e prazo para suspensão e cancelamento do contrato. A boa prática, utilizando como exemplo o vencimento no dia 05 de cada mês, é:

dia 25 do mês anterior, enviar a cobrança (boleto, carnê, e-mail, carta, etc)
05 dias úteis após o vencimento, envio de carta de cobrança de preferência com uma forma de comprovação de que o usuário recebeu a carta (AR, por exemplo), esta comprovação serve como subsídio jurídico no caso de uma cobrança judicial.
10 dias após o envio da carta de cobrança, suspensão ou restrição do serviço prestado (a exemplo das teles, depois de um prazo do vencimento você só consegue receber ligações)
30 dias após o vencimento, suspensão total do serviço prestado
60 ou 90 dias após o vencimento, cancelamento do serviço por quebra de contrato, vai depender do que estiver estipulado no contrato assinado pelo usuário.

A cobrança de taxa de religamento é *abusiva*, tomem muito cuidado com isso! Afinal, o usuário já tem o serviço ele apenas foi suspenso, portanto ele não pode ser cobrado por ter ficado adimplente com sua empresa. Você pode sim cobrar multa e juros de mora, mas fiquem atentos aos limites estabelecidos (2% de multa ao mês e juros de 0,33% ao dia) mais do que isso é abuso e o usuário tem direito a ressarcimento em dobro

----------


## Gustavinho

É amigo esta certissimo isto que você postou ai. Aqui a pagina de aviso eu ja retirei e não vou usar mais. Depois que tive uma ameaça de processo por isso, tirei e não quis saber mais de LEMBRAR o cliente de pagar.

Pelo que pesquisei se o cliente entrar em processo por este motivo é causa ganha pra ele, pois não existe defesa se você o "expoe" ao ridiculo como diz a lei.

Melhor mesmo é mandar e-mail ou carta cobrando e depois suspender.

----------


## 1929

> É amigo esta certissimo isto que você postou ai. Aqui a pagina de aviso eu ja retirei e não vou usar mais. Depois que tive uma ameaça de processo por isso, tirei e não quis saber mais de LEMBRAR o cliente de pagar.
> 
> Pelo que pesquisei se o cliente entrar em processo por este motivo é causa ganha pra ele, pois não existe defesa se você o "expoe" ao ridiculo como diz a lei.
> 
> Melhor mesmo é mandar e-mail ou carta cobrando e depois suspender.


Então já coloca o aviso no boleto. E cita o artigo do contrato.

----------


## Gustavinho

exatamente o que estou fazendo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

eu tou pesquisando uma forma de mandar aviso ao cliente...
mas somente em caso de manutencao..
se alguem poder me dar uma dica, eu ficaria mto grato... uso servidor fedora.


aqui, eu trabalho da seguinte forma
nos contratos, vem estipulado certinho as datas, e vem dizendo q o nao pagamento estara sujeito a medidas adicionar...bla bla bla

nos boletos, consta o seguinte:



> APOS O VENC. COBRAR MULTA DE 0,06% POR DIA DE ATRASO
> APOS O VENC. COBRAR MULTA DE 2%
> SCM - FAROLBR NETWORKS LTDA -- xxxxxxxxx/xxxx-xxx - R$ YY,yy
> SVA - LGM TEC. -- xxxxxxxx/xxxx-xx - R$ XX,xx
> 
> PROTESTAR APOS 35 DIAS DO VENC.


vamos supor.. o cliente nao pagou esse mes (setembro)
no mes seguinte, passado 30 dias, mando o proximo boleto(referente ao mes de outubro), e junto com ele vai uma carta de cobranca e o boleto em anexo( que encontra-se em atraso, referente a setembro)... para pagamento em ate 5 dias...

se em 6 dias, qdo ja completou-se o prazo de 35 dias..
eu mando para protesto atraves do banco...
nisso, o banco envia 2 novas cartas... a primeira informando q ira para protesto em X dias, e pede para entrar em contato e regularizar...
e a 2 informando que foi protestado...

dessa forma, o cliente acaba sendo protesta realmente... com aproximadamente uns 41 dias...

nisso, qdo ele eh protestado, eu bloqueio o sinal dele.
se passou 30 dias apos o protesto+bloqueio e ele nao regularizou a situacao...
eu faco cancelamento de contrato... e envio uma carta em AR informando que foi feito o cancelamento de contrato pelos motivos x e y

----------


## underwanderson

> Amigos, alguém mais experiênte pode me informar se essas regras funciona para dhcp server. aqui eu uso o DHCP SERVER PARA FAZER A DISTRIBUIÇÃO DOS IP'S E CONTROLO O ACESSO PELO ARP LIST. E CONTROLO A BANDA PELA QUEUES. ALGUÉM SABE ME RESPONDER SE ESSA REGRA SERVE ?


sim amigo se for implementeda como esta descrito pode com certeza! se tiver usando o hotspot e claro!

----------


## underwanderson

> nao deixe assuntos relacionados a cobranca diretamente ao cliente
> isso pode trazer processos contra vc
> 
> 
> exatamente...
> 
> pois:
> A Lei diz o seguinte:
> 
> ...


 claro tem que ser cauteloso mais um block destes nao tem quem faça provar que estamos expondo o cliente, veja a imagem.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> claro tem que ser cauteloso mais um block destes nao tem quem faça provar que estamos expondo o cliente, veja a imagem.


opa... ai sim...
pode usar essa imagem tranquilamente
nao esta dizendo nada sobre cobranca... pode ser algum outro erro interno...

----------


## underwanderson

> É amigo esta certissimo isto que você postou ai. Aqui a pagina de aviso eu ja retirei e não vou usar mais. Depois que tive uma ameaça de processo por isso, tirei e não quis saber mais de LEMBRAR o cliente de pagar.
> 
> Pelo que pesquisei se o cliente entrar em processo por este motivo é causa ganha pra ele, pois não existe defesa se você o "expoe" ao ridiculo como diz a lei.
> 
> Melhor mesmo é mandar e-mail ou carta cobrando e depois suspender.


 lembre-se que qualquer cobrança deve esta rezando no contrato as formas que serão feitas: por email, carta, pessoalmente e por ai vai pq se for só por cobrar sem aviso prévio é a mesma coisa de colocar a tela de aviso.

----------


## Gustavinho

> lembre-se que qualquer cobrança deve esta rezando no contrato as formas que serão feitas: por email, carta, pessoalmente e por ai vai pq se for só por cobrar sem aviso prévio é a mesma coisa de colocar a tela de aviso.


Sim, mais no entanto o problema que você vai ter com o cliente....vai te fazer perder tempo pra provar que voce esta certo e tudo mais.


A telefonica estava sendo processada por enviar uma carta verde LIMAO na casa dos clientes.
Pois aquilo foi considerado vexatório, por se tratar de uma carta onde todos sabiam que quem recebesse uma daquelas estaria inadimplente com a empresa.

Os advogados disseram ser um causa sem defesa por parte da empresa.

----------


## Danilo1333

Err...

Alguem podia fazer um Tutorial ai bem facil... ^^
Ensinando a colocar Paginas de Aviso ou de Bloqueio!

Eu, por exemplo, não sei quase nada sobre o Mikrotik...
Nada sobre programação...

Montei uma torrei Wireless sem conhecer nada do assunto...
E estou aprendendo tudo na pratica! ^^

Ja vi todas as paginas desse topico e de topicos relacionados...
Só que tenho medo de tentar fazer e acabar ferrando com tudo, como ja fiz uma vez que tentei mudar o Link da pagina do Hotspot... ^^

Sei lá, só pedindo pra alguem ensinar passo-a-passo se for possivel...
Seria de grande ajuda, não só pra mim... Mas pra outros que concerteza tambem tem dificuldade pra fazer isso! ^^

----------


## Danilo1333

Up! ^^
Alguem podia fazer isso ai que eu falei no post acima... 

 :Big Grin: 

Deve ser dificil e não ganhar nada pra isso...
Talz... 
Mas iria ajudar bastante gente! ^^

----------


## fabiofaker

*Fala ai pessoal.

Puxa, tentei fazer como manda o figurino, mas nada ... eu acho que deve ter algo errado nos comando, veja o pq.

Nesse script que deveria ser o de bloqueio, aqui no meu ele nem cria esse profile, chamado de bloqueio.*

/ ip hotspot user profile
add name="bloqueio" session-timeout=5m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m
shared-users=1 incoming-filter="hs-unauth" outgoing-filter="hs-unauth-to" transparent-proxy=yes \
open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=bloqueio.html advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=never

*Já esse aqui ele cria o profile, porem não é esse que eu quero e sim o que bloqueia o cara msm.*

/ ip hotspot user profile
add name="Aviso" session-timeout=30m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=1 \
rate-limit="20k/128k" transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=radvert.html \
advertise-interval=29m55s advertise-timeout=immediately

*Se alguem tiver esse scrip fufando passar por favor, ou ver se aqui tem algo de errado.
*
*
Desde já grato.*

----------


## Nando

Oi pessoal o meu so pega a pagina de bloqueio toda vez que tento a pagina de aviso so aparece a de bloqueio.

----------


## alagoasnet

Amigo ivovid eu tambem estava tentando faser a pagina de bloqueio funcionar mais da maneira que a galera esta falando pra editar o arquivo advertise ou deletar o radvert.html do ftp do mk não precisei nem editar nem tirar os arquivos, fiz a regra do geito que está no forum e funciono sem tirar nada. agradeço aos colegas que criaram essa regra e postaram no forum valeu mesmo.

----------


## alagoasnet

Amigo fabiofaker eu tambem tentei criar essa regra a cima pelo new terminal mais ela não foi criada ai fiz na munheca mesmo ( entrei na opção ip depois hotspot depois em user e profile.) é como se vc fosse criar um plano de acesso 
não tem o que faser. olha só a regra acima citada muda só o final ( / ip hotspot user profile
add name="bloqueio" session-timeout=5m idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m status-autorefresh=1m
shared-users=1 incoming-filter="hs-unauth" outgoing-filter="hs-unauth-to" transparent-proxy=yes \
open-status-page=always advertise=yes advertise-url=bloqueio.html advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=immediately

e outra não remova os arquivos ( advertise nem o radvert.html ) . blz qual quer coisa manda as ordens

----------


## cfcruz

ola pesoal sou novo aki e no mikrotik tambem olha so fiz a pagina de aviso exclui a radvert mas quando entra no cliente ela ñ aparece e no diretorio aparece a radvert oq fiz de errado?

----------


## andrelch

Se você souber mexer na configuração do router, cada máquina usará seu próprio login, ip e mac.
Caso sejam routers ligados a sua rede a cabo (e os clientes se conectem a cabo ou wireless), basta colocar na wan ip estático, fora da faixa do seu MK, colocar o router em outro ip de fora da rede e ligar seu cabo em qualquer porta que não a Wan e deixar a mesma vazia. Na wireless deixar sem proteção alguma e deixar o mk autenticá-los.
Caso recebam o sinal via wireless, configure-os em bridge ou atribuindo ip pelo isp, com DHCP desativado ou cliente, e, novamente com ip fora da faixa (se ele ficar na faixa o mk bloqueia os pacotes).

----------

